# Solani Aged Burley Flake



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ABF is alot better than Wessex Burley Slice. WBS is still very good but ABF doesnt have the bite and is alot smoother IMO.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ABF, while very tasty, always made the back of my throat sting a bit.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ABF is my favorite burley, absolutely wonderful.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont smoke alot of burley blends but when I do most times its ABF. I have alot of different blends in the cellar that I bought years ago guess I should give them a try or trade them.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

If I had to choose one tobacco for the rest of my life, it'd be ABF.
If I had to choose whether to give up ABF or liquor, I'd give up ABF. Obviously. I'm not a moron.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

well i already gave up booze. This is my only vice.


----------

